# Need to find a new home for my dog (again!)



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Somtimes you just can't win...

I submit to will of the masses and find a new home for one of my dogs, but apparently that's not what the neighbors wanted. They want all of the dogs gone! 

Sad but true and unfortunately, I don't have the money to fight the city, and I can't get a court appointed attorney.

Bottom line, I have a black lab male that I need to find a new home for badly. If he isn't gone by Dec. 5th, I'll have to him put down or risk jail time, and huge fines.

I think he's 8 years old or something like that. He's a litter mate to Tyson Skeen's Kane. He's a very nice dog, but super timid. However that changes in the field and he's great hunting dog. He does require a little attention, but nothing overly crazy. He's a bit on the skinny side right now, because we have been working at the club quite a bit.

I don't have much to give with him except maybe an old porta-kennel, and some beat up kennel panels, but you can have them too if you'll haul them off.

My phone doesn't work, so PM if your interested.

Thanks,
Kev


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You poor basterd! What'll they make you give up next, your birthday? Kev, this just plain sucks. Hope you find him a good home.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

Did you find a home for your dog?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just curious, how can they make you get rid of a dog?


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

He's in a better place.

What it boiled down to in the end was that there were enough people willing to file a nuiscence barking complaint, saying that they "knew" it was my dog, that I couldn't fight it. Funny part is, he's lived in the house for over a year. They even had one complaint filed when my dogs were at the boarding kennel while I was gone.

Have's vs. the have nots. I guess they think that the neighborhood will be better place without my dog??

Later,
Kev


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

in my younger less patient days, i'd have gotten some of my lowlife friends to make the neighbors' lives a living hell while i went on a trip.


----------

